# GEMS Accommodation



## deannar (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know anything about the provided GEMS accommodation for teachers?
Locations, quality, gym, pool, utility bills etc…

Thank you


----------



## SquattingCow (Sep 29, 2013)

Depends on which building you end up in, but for the most part it's pretty good from what I hear, they usually have a gym and pool, the apartments are in pretty good shape though not especially flashy. That said, furniture is provided and the apartments are clean and usually well maintained.

I visited a complex in Silicon Oasis the other day that had a pool, pool tables, well equipped gym, etc.

Bills are pretty standard, but not outrageous.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

My apartment is nice; all my fellow teachers' apartments are in good buildings though some are in better neighbourhoods than others.


----------



## Qalam (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a friend who used to be a teacher at a private school in Dubai but moved to a GEMS school last year

He got _very_ good pay compared to the former school, accommodation in the Marina with a spacious apartment and a luxurious view which probably includes all standard services eg pool, gym etc.

It all depends on your value as a teacher and how easily you can be replaced - if you have qualifications and experience that is very rare in dubai like my friend, you can negotiate to get a very good deal!


----------



## BEST87 (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anybody know if the schools provide to and from accommodation?


----------



## harrie91 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd also like to know. Also I have heard of people negotiating salary... Does this actually happen?


----------



## BravoMike (May 21, 2013)

BEST87 said:


> ...


Maybe for your first couple of weeks but after that you're on your own. Most people rent a car.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Rent a car; but it's a real expense. If you have the spare cash, as soon as you can (ie once you have UAE Driving licence, resident's visa and bank account) and if you're here for a while; buy one.


----------

